# Stanhopea oculata



## musa (Sep 11, 2020)

My Stanhopea o. isw in bloom the first time!
On Monday it was in bud, over night all flowers opend simultaniously, on Wednesday I took the fotos, when the tepals were already bent backwards and on thursday all was wilted away...
Quite short but most impressive to me.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2020)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. They popped when they knew you were asleep!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 11, 2020)

Short lived but an impressive showing!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 11, 2020)

Don’t blink!

Wow you grow indoors and it blooms? Any tips?


----------



## musa (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks all of you!
Unfortunately I don't have any tips. I got it as a present two years ago. It doesen't really fit in my collection as I have mainly Paphiopedilum and Amorphophallus.
I didn' expect it too bloom, therfore it was standing and not hanging, so the first spike got squeezed and brought only one flower. But two spikes were following while it was hanging.
It is indoors at a south facing window, in a basket with Sphagnum, it gets a shower once or twice a week. Temp is hot, never goes under 20°C in winter, in summer it has about 28 - 33°C with peaks of 37°C. Humidity has a range of 20%-50% in winter and 40%-80% in summer. In these conditions I don't have any idea why it is blooming...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely short lived show.


----------



## musa (Sep 16, 2020)

I just learned that it might bloom several times a year!!!


----------



## Tosca (Sep 16, 2020)

It is a very interesting plant.


----------



## KateL (Sep 16, 2020)

Is it fragrant? 
My Stanhopea tigrina recently threw its first bloom of the season (I’m hoping for more) and, even outdoors, you could smell it from at least 15 feet away. I did not take any pics, but my hubby sent me:


----------



## musa (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks, Ute, unfortunately it takes lots of space...
Kate, it is fragrant. It's vanilla like, with a light scent of sulfur which makes the fragrance interestingt but not less pleasent.
The tigrina would be my next choice of Stanhopea if there isn't my problem with growing space... beautiful!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 17, 2020)

Vanilla sulfur...so like a vanilla fart? 

Well done growing and blooming this one! The photo with the detail of the anther cap is especially nice!


----------



## musa (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks, William!
The scent reminds me more of some amorphophallus, what should be dimethyldisulfide (a guess by literature, I'm no chemist) with a extrem low concentration, what makes it it more appreciable than disgusting...


----------



## Guldal (Sep 19, 2020)

Well, here is a genus I wouldn't dare touch with a barge pole with my growing conditions! 

Well done, musa! Really impressive growing and a likewise impressive outcome! Great photo display, too, with many interesting details. Kudos to you!


----------



## musa (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks Guldal, I wouldn't have dared it myself as it has to deal with more than 30°C and everybody says it needs cool temps to bloom. But it was a gift and so I tried it without any hope for flowers... things came out quite different.


----------

